
Leaked Juul Documents Cast Doubt on Claim of 1M “Contaminated” Pods - minimaxir
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/stephaniemlee/juul-report-contamination-lawsuit
======
minimaxir
Direct link to leaked documents:
[https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6580991-Juul-
Report-...](https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6580991-Juul-Report-
BuzzFeed-News.html)

